# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGM_1_27SD released - added LG C333 and X335

## Shamseldeen Victory

*LGM_1_27SD released - added LG C333 and X335.*      New version - LGM_1_27SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG C333 and X335.

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي شمس

----------

